# Wanna Feel Like I'm 20 Again



## tgkfour1 (May 29, 2002)

Time to start a Journal-

Why? I appreciate all of the feedback that you've all given me over the past few weeks since I've joined and I'm starting to get serious. Everyone here is the best!

Who? 33 Year Old- former extreme athlete, adrenaline junkie, sport-a-holic, whose 6-8 meal a day metabolism has caught up with him and planted a 15-20 pound gain on his frame.

Fun Stuff: surfed in Carribean & Hawaii over the past five years, skateboarded on vert ramps before extreme sports were branded & Olympified, wrestled, dove, and played soccer during my formative years. Met my wife while doing acting and stand-up comedy- still write it and do it part time for fun in NYC. I Enjoy a lot of the physical pleasures that life has to offer....  

What? I was in the midst of a successful 12 week BFL plan ( a little too jingoistic for me long-term, but the workouts and schedules were a good baseline for my near-term goals), and have always been active, but I've busted my foot up and need to really lay off the weights & cardio to let this puppy heal for about 4 weeks so I'm looking to keep the motivation.

Everyone here seems to be very committed and your energy has helped me to really focus on my goals, which were initially to drop about 15 pounds and tighten myself up again.

How:

Now I am going to 

Re-Focus my goals
Create better weekly routines
Track my progress
Keep in Touch with You All-Ask Questions- Give Answers & Support
Inspire Others To Do the Same
Make it a Lifetime Comittment & Bring My Family Along
Avoid My Roadblocks- Cravings, Cheat Days That Become Weekends, Rationalizing cheating during intense training days (my number one gain killer), Portion Control- I have always eaten the good stuff- just too much of it......

When:
Immediately, with increased activity as my bum foot heals itself. (See my general chat thread for sprained foot info- kind of a funny accident, I wish I saw it on video...)

Where:
Wherever I happen to Be

Vitals: Semi-Fireplug

5'7" 170 Pounds- This is misleading to me because I always monitored my weight, which has been within 5 pounds for 10+ years. The difference is that there used to be tone and less fat, which is what I want to reclaim....
42" Chest
32" Waist ( this used to be 29" ) 
?? Arms
?? Legs
?? Calves

I will get a picture up and get real measurements for the rest ASAP!!!!

Thanks In Advance For The Support- I'll be reciprocating for you.
TGK


----------



## Stacey (May 29, 2002)

HEY!!! WELCOME (even though you have been lurking for awhile) Thats great you started a journal...and we will all be here for you!
Sounds like you have had and are having an Enjoyable Life..you sound like a really cool guy!! Can't wait to hear more from ya!!
Take it easy on that foot of yours too!!


----------



## tgkfour1 (May 29, 2002)

Note to Self-

Just Reread my Diary And I already want to clarify for myself-

I probably have a good 15 pounds of non-firm general flabbiness on my body.

I would like to get to 165-170 again, but in a better ratio of tone, muscle, and body fat.

I will add BF % to my baseline measurements. 

I may also measure other noteworthy parts since everyone seems to have a little horndog in them around here.

I am gonna have some fun.

Cheers!


----------



## lina (May 29, 2002)

Hi tgk! 

Great goals! Looks like you are ready and given this some thought!  I like that you included your family in your goals!  Hope your foot heals soon!


----------



## tgkfour1 (May 29, 2002)

Princess

Thanks for the welcome. is lurking a bad thing? my wife & I are kinda voyeuristic, yet public performance oriented at the same time. There may be a lot of interesting details in here!

tgk


----------



## Stacey (May 29, 2002)

HEY!!! Oh no, Lurking is NOT BAD AT ALL!! Everyone does it..totally cool!! I just meant, its great to learn more about you!!! 
There are a TON of interesting details in here!! LMAO!!
have a wonderful day!


----------



## Fade (May 29, 2002)

Cool...glad to see we've motivated ya.

170-180 at 10-12% BF for your height would be good.

I remember the days of the 29" waist...now I'm 32"...leaning up again though. You don't really sound out of shape. 32" waist at our height isn't bad.

Yeah take it easy on the foot. No use injuring it more.


----------



## tgkfour1 (May 29, 2002)

Considering my lack of planning- Did moderately okay at work today- A midday meeting threw off my plans to go shop and eat at a local Thai place where they serve some amazing spicy red & green curries.

Breakfast:
Decaf Coffee, Milk & Sugar- This is a psychological thing, i think
bananna, orange

Lunch:
Small Roast Beef Sandwich on Wheat, Muenster Cheese, Tomato
2 glasses of water - 20 oz.

Snack: Balance Bar & Orange
another 20 oz. water

Dinner Tonight: Poached Salmon, Steamed broccoli
Bottle o' Flavored Seltzer

Workout Tonight: Going to the Gym to work with trainer on a modified schedule to avoid my frigging foot. I will let you know how it goes......

Better Dietary planning for tomorrow-

Thanks for being such athletic supporters on Day 1!!!


----------



## tgkfour1 (May 30, 2002)

Okay- so my foot was totally uncooperative even on moderate upper body work last night at the gym. I couldn't stabilize well even on seated stuff that I thought would be easy. 

I am afraid that I am going to lose momentum and tone that I've gained on the BFL program of late if I totally stop working out- but i really may have to in order to heal.

Does anyone have any suggestions for diet and maybe moderate activities or am I just asking for trouble?

By the way, I spent some time reading the posts in diet and nutrition today and gotta give big thanks to W8lifter- it's like the amazon.com of metabolism information over there!

Regarding healing the foot- I am taking some regular supplements- Are these good for strains/sprains or are there any better specific supplements for those?

1)Men's Multivitamin with Antioxidants
2) B-complex with C added
3) Glucosomine Chondroitin(SP?)
4) Vitamin E liquid caps

I am not sure of all of the measurements- providing details are something I've got to improve upon.

I am also trying to eat the stuff that is high in potassium & calcium - I know they're naturally good for muscle aches & pains but are they good for connective tissue repair as well?

*Bananas
* Grapefruit
* Oranges
* Sesame seeds
* Yogurt
* Salmon
* Cottage cheese
* Almonds
* Sardines in Salads
* Soybeans

Any feedback is massively appreciated!
Thanks,
TGK


----------



## lina (May 30, 2002)

Maybe you should post this in the Diet and Nutrition post so the experts could see it better.  There are lots of journals here so your question may be missed.

What does your doctor/physical therapist say about this?  My hubby also sprained his ankle last September and, you won't like this, it took him a long time to heal.  At least 6 months.  Doc told him that it would've been better if it broke rather than sprained.  Sprains take longer he said.  Now he is back to doing stretching and can run on it again but it had to be nursed.

Most of the exercises that were recommend by the doc are similar to the ones on this site:
http://www.abcbodybuilding.com/
---> go to injuries on the top menu (top right)
---> go to Ankle Sprain exercises


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 3, 2002)

Lina,
THanks for the tip- I posted out in Supplements and Diet.
Also, thanks for the website- I will be visiting it today .

I will be back to cover my weekend- had an awesome/ active weekend.


I went to a podiatrist last week & had an orthotic made for my foot that really gives me support to get over this strain. It also lets me be more active than just a plain ace bandage wrap does.

So, when I have a few minutes here at work I will be outlining my weekend and writing up my workouts & foods.

Thanks again!
TGK


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 3, 2002)

I am doing a two day split for maintenance at light weights for about two weeks while my foot comes along. If I can do some light walking every third day, that would be a bonus. i will see how my foot responds to it tonight.

Recalling Saturday's info from a log I used while in the gym on saturday-

Saturday's Workout- all modified to keep weight and support on right foot minimized. Strict Form and a slow cadence was used on each rep. i am trying to be conscious of the part that I'm working on each rep.



Chest, Back, Arms

Back-

Seated Cable Long Pull- close grip- during every set I try to imagine gripping a pencil between my shoulderblades at the end of the pull. On the negative, i try to keep from releasing the tension in my back by letting my arms go too far forward. this keeps my back working the whole time. It feets awesome.

12x70 warm up/ stretch- 
12x80
10x90
8x100

Superset
Seated CAble Long pull- 12x70
Lat Pull Down- 12x70- slowly deliberately

Seated Cable long Pull Finish
12x40 right after Super set

2 minute Break- Water



Chest

Flat Bench Flyes
12x30x2 Warm-up/Stretch
12x40x2
10x50x2
8x60x2

Superset- no break
12x60x2 Pec Deck
12x 50x2 Incline Bench Flyes

Flat Bench Flyes Finish
12x30x2

For some reason I vas very tired here- i would have finished with 12x40 but i just wasn't up to it and went lower trying to concentrate on form and push all 12 with strict form.


2 minute Break

Triceps

Cable Front Pull Down

12x40 Warm-up/Stretch
12x45
10x55
8x65

Superset- No Break

12x55 Cable Front Pulldown
12x30 Overhead Dumbell Extrensions

Finish- Here my Tri's were killing me so I went really light to finish 12x30 slowly


2 minute Break


Biceps- I found Bi's were very difficult on Saturday. I felt unusually tired by now- perhaps because of light sleep or the week break due to my foot- anyway- 

Preacher Curl
12x30 Warmup/Stretch
12x35 
10x45
8x 55

Superset- no break
Front Curl- Cable- 
Here, I had a friend hold my elbows tightly to my side- i find I cheat a little bit by letting my elbows fly on curls- so this keeps my arms still once I'm tired and my form stays better.

Front Curl- Cable- 12x40
Seated Curl Dumbell 12x30x2


Overall I was very tired when I finished, but was very happy to have completed a basic round and had no real foot issues with my orthotic in my shoe.

I had no soreness in my foot on Sunday with preventative Advil taken just in case.

I will post the Sunday legs shortly.


----------



## lina (Jun 3, 2002)

Great workout! How long did that all take you?  Glad your orthotic is making things feel better.  I didn't know that was even available for sprains.  Errr... you gonna work legs on Sunday? or was it last Sunday?


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 4, 2002)

The Chest Back Arms on 6-1-2002 took about 70 minutes. 

I didn't know about orthotics for sprains either. They can help move weight off of different parts of your foot depending on how they shape it through the arch. 

My orthotic is designed to give me support through the arch and disperse some weight back toward the heel. My foot is sprained in the forefoot/fore-arch area so this puts some load toward the middle/back of my foot. It's like a stiff multi-layer piece of foam-covered plastic. The podatrist and his assistant made it together- they put me in a chair and stretched my foot into position and held it for about 15 minutes while they made a cast of the bottom of my foot- toes, arch, and heel.

I must say that it feels great.

6-2-2002 Sunday was basic legs- very light & slow 
These took about 55 minutes-

Front Lunges- Dumbells

12x30x2 Warmup/Stretch
12x30x2
10x40x2
4x50x2 and 4x40x2 (I was straining the foot here and cut back because I felt myself leaning off to the left)

Superset
15x200 Leg Press/ 12x40x2 Squat (Dumbells)



Quad Extensions- Seated Machine- I do One leg at a time because I favor my left leg on a lot of leg work. It's about 1/2" longer than my right so it's gotten naturally stronger over the years.

12x50x2 Warm up/Stretch
12x60x2
10x70x2
8x80x2

No Superset- I was feeling lazy and I rationalized avoiding a Dumbell Squat Here

Seated Hamstring Chair-
We have a seated machine that focuses soley on Hams at my gym. it's one of my favorites- Again I do one leg at a time because i cheat with the left.

12x40x2 Warmup/Stretch
12x50x2
10x60x2
8x70x2


Finish

Front Dumbell Lunges 15x30x2


I totally lazed out and figured I'd do soulders/traps with cardio on Monday- Will post that later- just got busted at work for being on the diary-


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 5, 2002)

Monday- Dropped my Cardio HIIT in favor of a simple walk for foot's sake.

Monday I did a 20 minute interval on the treadmill at 3.5 mph, varying the incline between 3.0 and 7.0 every other minute. It stretched my foot out nicely and again I wasn't sore with the preventative advil before the walk.

Tuesday Night - 
I reversed back to legs at the Gym last night- This was 40ish minutes.


Angled Leg Press

Warmup/Stretch - I always warmup and stretch with very light weight on legs because my knees and hip flexors feel too tight and strained otherwise. I wind up concentrating on the tightness and am too tentative on the right range of motion. So anyway-

15x120 Warmup/Stretch
12x200
10x250
8x270

Leg Press

I do this after the Angled because I really feel it in the front of my quads/ hip flexors.

12x200
10x240
6x250, 2x240
12x140 to finish with a full motion, concentrated popper

Lunges (Barbells)- I did these after only about 90 sconds rest from the leg press.

12x20 each side
12x20 each side

I didn't do any seated extensions or hams in the interest of changing up the routine- plus I did a decent light leg routine on Sunday. I left with "wobblly" legs as my son would say. 

I am ready to do my upper body tonight- I am going to bust my chest up- I want my old pecs back- right now they are more like breasts- and they ain't worthy of an avatar!


----------



## lina (Jun 5, 2002)

Haha, Confucius didn't say THAT!!!!

Did he? Tell me it's a joke!


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 5, 2002)

Naw, He didn't really say that-


----------



## lina (Jun 5, 2002)

No misquoting the man!

LOL!


----------



## lina (Jun 6, 2002)

How goes it today? 

  

Let's see those workouts!  Let's see those menus!



> I am ready to do my upper body tonight- I am going to bust my chest up- I want my old pecs back- right now they are more like breasts- and they ain't worthy of an avatar!



..... LOL!  You'll get there....hehe....more pics to look at!


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 6, 2002)

Thanks for touching base. I am so sore today! I can barely walk because of my leg routine from the other night. Ironically, I was less sore in the legs yesterday, I think.

Very sore shoulders and pecs today too. Overall I feel like the walking wounded but in a great way.

My menus are very similar every day and usually spaced the same.


Morning 6:30 a.m. plus or minus 15 minutes

Coffee, Cream, & sugar- This is my fix- I love coffee- I need it to start the day.
Bananna, Orange, Strawberries, or Pinapple- My house is always stocked with these.
Peanut Butter or Oats n'Honey Granola Bar
Xenadriine EFX- two tablets

Mid morning 10:30a.m.

2 pieces of Fruit- Normally an Apple, Bananna, Orange, or Pear combo

Lunch 12:00 PM

Salad & Bowl of Vegetable Soup- My work's cafeteria has 4 kinds daily so I get variety- I usually get one piece of multigrain bread too.
Or, Spicy Vegetable Thai stir fry with brown rice

I take 1/2 of my supplements here - usually
Men's Multi
Fish Body Oils 1500
Vitamin E Liquid
MSM

Afternoon Snack 2:30
Myoplex Chocolate peanut butter bar- This is 400 calories- sometimes I'll only eat half. 
12 oz. Orange or Apple Juice
Rest of my supplements- Glucosamine Chondroitin, Xenadrine EFX (1), B-Complex with C

Dinner 6:30
Small portion of Meat or Fish
One Steamed Vegetable
Small mixed salad bowl with Feta or Bleu Cheese, and Olive oil Vinaigrette

Evening Workout 8:45- 10:00 PM

Whey Shake or Isopure Sport (20 oz.) before bed

Bedtime

10:30-11:00 PM

Right now my calorie counts are kept right around 2000/day and I burn anywhere from 200-300 calories per workout because I want to cut weight. As soon As I reach 160 lbs. I am going to switch over to a gain regimen. 3 more pounds to go.....

My goal is to put back about 10 pounds of muscle and get back to the 170 lb. muscle that I was at 20/21 years old.

Secretly, i'd love to get to 175-180 and be at about 10% body fat, but first things first.


----------



## lina (Jun 6, 2002)

Usually soreness (DOMS) is worse 2 days after, so that explains why you feel more sore the second day.

Your menu looks like a lot of carbs and not enuf protein. But what do I know.. if you want w8 to look it over, why don't you post it on the Nutrition thread and tell her your stats, and goals?  She's pretty good at it.

From just lookin': 
6a.m. .....not enuf protein, only little in the granola bar
10 a.m. ..none at all
lunch ......hardly any either
pm snack...you're covered by your Myoplex, loose the apple juice drink water instead
dinner.... some protein
post wo....covered by shake

So usually only your last 3 meals....

my humble opinion


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 6, 2002)

thanks lina!!

i neglected to mention that I drink about 80 oz. of water a day minimum.
For instance, I've drunk about 9, 10 oz. glasses today already.

I appreciate the protein comment. I am going to up the protein even more when I go bulking at 160. 

For me the calories are key right now because I was really out of whack on portions, and ate too many meals over the past year.

Muchas Gracias


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 7, 2002)

Read a couple of good articles on getting lean and muscular at the same time- both in line with lina's rec's to add more protein & drop the carbs. Overall i will be doubling my protein and halving my carbs by the looks of it.

The daily intake should stay at about 2000 cals for the next 2 weeks, then I am going into a bulking diet. Both require a bit of planning but I will post them later tonight for feedback.

Cardio, Shoulders, Traps, Abs today.

Also buying a digital camera for baseline pix. I have dropped from about 172 to 162 since early-mid May and I find that I can live with an image of me now more than then.

Anyway, I have a picture of me from the SuperBowl that really says it all. once I've reached my near-term goals- i will post that one to show how far I've really come.


----------



## lina (Jun 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by tgkfour1 *_
> Read a couple of good articles on getting lean and muscular at the same time- both in line with lina's rec's to add more protein & drop the carbs. Overall i will be doubling my protein and halving my carbs by the looks of it.
> 
> The daily intake should stay at about 2000 cals for the next 2 weeks, then I am going into a bulking diet. Both require a bit of planning but I will post them later tonight for feedback.
> ...



Awesome dude!  Sounds like a plan!!! 10 lbs is great for such a short time! Getting there! How was your weekend?


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 10, 2002)

Here are some Baselining Diet details- I am trying to stay at about 2000 calories- the calorie level excruciating for me but seems to be worth it- I managed through Thursday, Friday, and Saturday but had a major family get together on Sunday and splurged. The details follow an approximate 50/30/20 Protein/carb/fat percentage ratio. I am also drinking about 16 oz. water at each food break.

*Sample Breakfasts- shooting for 400-500 calories
Between 7 and 8 a.m.*

2 Scrambled Eggs
Slice 7 grain Toast with PB
Banana

*Alternate*

Bananna/Strawberry & Whey shake with Skim milk
7 Grain Toast w/ PB

*Mid Morning Snack- 300 calorie target
Between 10 and 10:30 a.m.*

Low Fat Yogurt
Orange/Grapefruit
Handfull of Almonds/Walnuts 

*Lunches - approximately 500 calories
Between 12 and 12:30 a.m.*

4 Oz. Tuna w 1 Tbsp. Reg. Mayo- i could eat tuna every day of the year
2 Slices Multi-grain bread
Handfull of fresh cut veggies- carrots, cauliflower, broccoli

*Afternoon Snack- 3:30- 4:00 p.m.*
Some approximately 200 calorie foods- various- meal bars, fruits, nuts, drinks


*Dinner 6:30-7:30 p.m.*
Major Stock-up on the Fish & Chicken here- Some 400 Calorie Combination here

Baked chicken Breasts or Broiled Salmon Filets
Lentils, Carrots, & Rice or Lentil Soups
Beef Stew
Small mixed Salad- olive oil vinaigrette
Celery Sticks & Non-fat Cream cheese

*Bedtime Snack*
Nonfat milk & Whey Protein shake- 200 calories


I need to figure out an intermediate/advanced split routine that shortens my time in the gym- baby #2 is coming in 2-3 weeks so workout time is going to be at a premium while I pitch in at home!!


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 10, 2002)

Tidalbro-

Thanks- the tube in picture is in the Carribean- Virgin Islands- I won't say US or British though.

Seal Beach in La Jolla? My wife is originally from San Diego & I have in-laws in LA. We go about 1-2 time a year. I would move there in a minute. I have been to Redondo beach twice during good groundswells- there is so much great local sufing talent there. Also watched the locals carve it up at Del Mar while stopping off the highway for some phenominal mexican food at Roberto's.

Ahh Memories........
TGK


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 11, 2002)

*Follow-ups (I know they're late- Lina, you may beat my glutes)
Friday and Saturday were Good Days Food and Workout-wise. Sunday was a total blow-up- read on for the dirty details....

Friday- Overall I hit my 2000 calorie mark-*

*Breakfast*
Scrambled Egg
slice of 7 grain toast
orange & banana

*Lunch*
3oz Tuna w 1Tbsp Mayo
2 slices 7grain bread

*Afternoon*
1/3 myoplex meal bar - 130 calories
8 oz. nonfat milk & strawberry whey shake

*Dinner*
Filet Mignon
steamed cauliflower/broccoli w/ allspice

*Worked out upper body*
Arms- bi's, tri's
Chest- dumbbell flyes, pec dec, wide grip bench presses
Back- cable row, lat pull down, bent-over dumbbell row finish-[/B]

*Pre-bed*
nonfat milk & strawberry whey protein shake

I was creamed when I was done- decided to break up my split because back & tri's on the same day were fatiguing each part and causing me to cheat good form. I think the BFL splits cause too much multi-use of the same parts- with only one full day of rest per week, my legs and arms are overtired.


*I spent most of saturday at home with my son (2yrs old) to give my wife a break. That is of course a workout in itself. both mind and body are put to the test.

He's in a very interesting phase where he asks for things, food, toys, playing inside or out, just to see me or my wife do whatever he wants- then he decides that he doesn't really want to do or see or eat that particular thing....

Very funny- I think i got food, went in or outside, set up games and toys, a couple dozen times- only to have him decide that he didn't want to do that particular activity.

I felt like a yo-yo on his personal invisible string- how many total body reps does that equal? I've lost count.........*

*Saturday*

Overall- hit my 2000 calorie plan again[/B]

*Breakfast- same as friday- i find that the food repetition is not a problem yet...*

*Breakfast*
Scrambled Egg
slice of 7 grain toast
orange & banana

*Lunch- again with the repetition- I had a lot of tuna made....*
3oz Tuna w 1Tbsp Mayo
2 slices 7grain bread

*Afternoon*

Handfull of almonds, walnuts, and peanuts
8oz nonfat milk & strawberry whey shake

*Dinner*

Roasted Split Chicken Breast w/skin- i can't give that up yet..
steamed zucchini, carrots, broccoli, cauliflower
Frozen yogurt flying saucer

*Cardio*
25 minute interval training on stationary bike- 
3 minute warmup and alternating hi-lo intensity at 4 and 9 resistance

*Pre bed snack*
8oz. nonfat milk & strawberry whey shake


*Sunday- food-wise I Pigged out 'cause the family was together

Breakfast*

2 cups of coffee w/ cream & sugar
5 glazed donut holes
1 slice of strawberry shortcake

Skipped all semblance of snacks/lunch- Played golf- walked 3 miles+ and swung the clubs many times. not sure this qualifies as a workout though

2-20oz cranberry & seltzers with lime


*Dinner*

20 Oz Porterhouse Steak
Large portion of French Fries
Ratatouille
2 Pints of Bass Ale

*2 Brownies
2 Chocolate Chip Cookies
1/4 slice of Ricotta Cheesecake
forkful of pear tart
Some of my son's dessert- chocolate cookies with white chocolate chips
Large Bite of some thing else with no apparent name but lots of fat and sugar......(trying to be complete here*

I switched up my split on Monday on a recommendation from Prince- will be adding Monday as a separate thread......It was a great counterpoint to Sunday's family festival of sugar & alcohol.


----------



## lina (Jun 11, 2002)

Wow! A resemblance of a journal!! J/K! 

LOL on Saturday! I could tell you were babysitting...Frozen Yogurt Flying Saucer????  Was it goood?  Love your splurge day on Sunday... that would be exactly what I would eat if I had the choice...DESSERT! YUM! CHOCOLATE! LOL, love those dirty details!! Had a good workout with your son? 

Never did ask you. Do you know what gender baby you'll be having and do you have names picked out? My SIL is also expecting in August and we had fun going over the names with them.

Now back on track Tom


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 11, 2002)

Seriously- you have no idea how hard this is for me to log all of my details- unless I make a list the day before, i can't stay on track of the next day's food or activity.

I just mentioned this to nike_gurl as well.....The baby front is moving along nicely. My wife had a really easy pregnancy this time around. We've exactly 3 weeks to number two- we're going with Annabelle if she's a girl, and Owen if he's a boy. So far they say girl from the ultrasounds, but my wife's stepsister just had a boy after thinking girl the whole time from ultrasounds. Over the past two weeks the Braxton Hicks contractions have been coming more frequently, so i think it's really any time now......


----------



## lina (Jun 11, 2002)

You're doing a great job!   Wait until the baby comes then all Hell breaks loose! Well at least that's the way in our household...LOL!  

Pretty names, and I especially like Annabelle! Hey getting the names is half the battle!  So you two are in good shape!  OMG, your poor wife's stepsister musta been in for a shock when they got a boy instead of a girl! Ya can never be too prepared! 

Keep us posted on the baby!


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 11, 2002)

*
Tough day at work today-

Only got in a couple of meals-

Breakfast*
7grain Toast w/ PB
Whey & Nonfat milk shake
*
No mid Morning Snack due to schedule

Lunch*
Chicken Cutlet (1 Breast about 6 oz.)
A few French Fries- only thing left in the cafeteria- i got there late..
32 oz. water
*
Afternoon Snack*
Orange
*
Dinner
Going to have to figure out where my gaps were and balance the protein, carbs and fats

Cardio interval training tonight- BTW my foot is at sbout 85-90%.


Legs last night based upon Prince's bodypart split suggestion
Did a few different machines because others were unavailable.

Hack Slides- Warm-up- stretching, slow movements*
12x110
12x140
10x140
8x200
*
Calves-seated raise*
12X90
10x135
8x155

Calves Standing Superset- one footed raises, each side
10x60 alternating each leg without rest, twice
*
2 minute stretch

Single Leg Extensions-seated*
2x12x40 Warmup/Stretch
2x12x50
2x10x60
2x8x70
2x12x60 Finish immediately following the 70's

*
Seated Single-leg hamstring Curls- I have to do these really slow, & single-legged because I cheat otherwise....*
2x12x50
2x12x60
2x10x70
2x8x80
2x12x60 Slow finish for form


----------



## lina (Jun 12, 2002)

Maybe some bars or shakes on hand won't leave you stranded?  Do you get all your food from the cafeteria or do you pack your lunches and snacks?

How was your day today?


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 13, 2002)

hey lina,
thanks for checking in- things have been crazy over the past two days, both at home & work- i have a tone of details to get into my diary.

i finally took my baseline pix. I will be starting another "serious" journal later today, with the pix and my measurements. 

I appreciate your support!
tgk


----------

